

Open-source iris recognition  - gourneau
http://projectiris.co.uk/

======
dalke
"The iris recognition application is available under the GPL licence for non-
commercial research purposes on ..."

Methinks someone doesn't know what the GPL means. Though I suppose it could be
interpreted as "only non-commercial researchers can download it, but they are
free to redistribute it under the GPL."

